# 100 Reasons to Jailbreak Your iPhone (2012)



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

When it comes to apps, Apple's walled garden is quite large and it offers most of what you might want. But there's also a vast world of possible things for you to do with it outside the garden - once you've jailbroken your iPhone and escaped Apple's control.

[YOUTUBEHD]fZoqW-GEdQM[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But don't be surprised if you get your work email on it, then get kicked out


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't have to "work", but thanks a bunch anywho.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> But don't be surprised if you get your work email on it, then get kicked out


Only if you Apple's employee, IMO.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't mean fired or anything, but lose Activesync rights. And it wasn't directed at Nick, but a consideration that anyone who jailbreaks should keep in mind, even if the device is owned by them.

Actually it will be interesting to see the Librarian of Congress's ruling at the next DMCA exemption.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm damn serious if you're working for Apple.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Jailbreaking was ruled to be legal last year as long as the phone is yours. However, you give up ALL rights for the warranties, support, etc if you jailbreak your iphone. I've read many stories about people who brick their phones because they don't know what they're doing.

On the other hand, there's a lot to be said for all the stuff you can do.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Jailbreaking to do 90% of the stuff Android users take for granted.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

RasputinAXP said:


> Jailbreaking to do 90% of the stuff Android users take for granted.


:lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I'm damn serious if you're working for Apple.


No doubt. I'm just talking in general. I've had to do it myself.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

dmspen said:


> Jailbreaking was ruled to be legal last year as long as the phone is yours. However, you give up ALL rights for the warranties, support, etc if you jailbreak your iphone. I've read many stories about people who brick their phones because they don't know what they're doing.
> 
> On the other hand, there's a lot to be said for all the stuff you can do.


Jailbreaking was added as a DMCA exclusion in 2010. It's not guaranteed to be renewed. Exclusions expire after 3 years unless renewed by the Librarian.

And it should be noted, the exclusion was specific to "telephone handsets", which wouldn't include things like iPads.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Only if you Apple's employee, IMO.


Don't have to work for apple for this - corporate policy at my shop is you attempt to add a BYOD or hack a corporate supplied phone you are termed, period. It is in the employement security agreement


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I think I'm going to jailbreak my old iPhone 3GS just to play. Seems like it would be fun.

I used to be a Pocket PC user and loved dinking around with it. Now with smartphones you really can't. You just use what they give you (Apple!)

Anybody have prefernces on which jailbreak stuff and sites to use?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Redsn0w will do it, but for 5.1, it's tethered right now.
http://www.redmondpie.com/jailbreak...phone-ipad-ipod-touch-using-redsn0w-0.9.10b6/

Keep in mind, some official apps may no longer work, like the ones DirecTV has that detects jailbroken iPads and prevents use.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Before the iPhone 4S, I jailbroke my iPhones so I could run MyWi which allowed me to turn the phone into a hotspot without having to get an AT&T plan for that. I also had a program that let me put stuff on the lock screen. That was the extent of what I did with the jailbreak . I blew it off after I got the 4S because it takes too long for the jailbreaks to come out after an IOS release & I wasn't worth not being able to upgrade the IOS. However, my neice & nephew would jailbreak theirs & loved what they could do.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

My daughter's 3GS is jailbroken. Maybe someday I will do my 4. Some of the things in the video are cool.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

It's not just fun it is crucial to making any ithing completely useful. 7 ithings in our house all with untethered jailbreaks including appletv. Those displayed in the video are barely the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'd disagree with that, and I'm a guy that likes to play with tech. iPhones and iPads are very useful even stock. I did jailbreak my iPod to get apps, and didn't like when they charged us $20 to get things like the mail app, but they don't do that anymore.


----------

